# Maxine- on Obama Care- funny but very true



## Maple (Mar 15, 2010)

Maxine sums up the health care bill


Let me get this straight. We're going to be gifted with a health care plan written by a committee whose chairman says he doesn't understand it, passed by a Congress that hasn't read it but exempts themselves from it, to be signed by a president who also hasn't read it and who smokes, with funding administered by a treasury chief who didn't pay his taxes, to be overseen by a surgeon general who is obese, and financed by a country that's broke. 
What the hell could possibly go wrong?


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 15, 2010)

This is *EXACTLY* how I picture WillowTree:







*EXACTLY.*


----------



## Maple (Mar 15, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> This is *EXACTLY* how I picture WillowTree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second picture looks like our economics adviser from the back.  It could be our healthy surgeon general. LOLOLOLOL


----------

